
Using New VCPU-Based On-Demand Instance Limits with Amazon EC2 - andrewstuart
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/preview-vcpu-based-instance-limits
======
d2vid
Not exactly the clearest announcement from AWS, but the "instance limit" they
are referring to is the limit on the number of server instances you can have
running in your account at any one time.

Before the limit was quoted in a maximum number of servers, now it's quoted in
a maximum number of total VPUs (virtual CPUs) that all of your servers
contain.

Unless you're running a lot of instances, this doesn't change anything for you
because you're probably not bumping into this limit.

------
andrewstuart
I got this in my email box. Does anyone know what this actually means?

